# Why would a dog have a reflux problem?



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shoni has always burped a lot, almost every time I pick him up. Now he's 3 and seems increasingly to have a problem with food/liquid coming up with the burp. It usually hurts his throat and causes a lot of coughing afterward. It isn't like vomiting, there is no retching at all, just a sudden spill over. It has nothing to do with having just eaten or being too full. It happens even when he wakes up in the morning and should have an empty stomach. He doesn't have to be picked up to cause it. It happened this morning as he was stepping out of his crate. Can happen at any time.

He has had a large variety of different foods over the 3 years and I don't connect any certain thing he eats as the problem. He usually eats only once a day, sometimes twice in small amounts. 

I'm starting to worry about this. I don't want to go so far as exploratory surgery or anything invasive unless it becomes *really* necessary. It hadn't gotten to the place where I've asked a vet about this--but is now getting there. I don't know that much about a dog's anatomy--esophagus and stomach, so maybe someone who does could suggest what the problem might be. I know I have a hiatal hernia that cause reflux.....!:blink:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Shoni has always burped a lot, almost every time I pick him up. Now he's 3 and seems increasingly to have a problem with food/liquid coming up with the burp. It usually hurts his throat and causes a lot of coughing afterward. It isn't like vomiting, there is no retching at all, just a sudden spill over. It has nothing to do with having just eaten or being too full. It happens even when he wakes up in the morning and should have an empty stomach. He doesn't have to be picked up to cause it. It happened this morning as he was stepping out of his crate. Can happen at any time.
> 
> He has had a large variety of different foods over the 3 years and I don't connect any certain thing he eats as the problem. He usually eats only once a day, sometimes twice in small amounts.
> 
> I'm starting to worry about this. I don't want to go so far as exploratory surgery or anything invasive unless it becomes *really* necessary. It hadn't gotten to the place where I've asked a vet about this--but is now getting there. I don't know that much about a dog's anatomy--esophagus and stomach, so maybe someone who does could suggest what the problem might be. I know I have a hiatal hernia that cause reflux.....!:blink:



I can share with you that Snowball can experience an acidic stomach ... and, if he doesn't have three smaller meals instead of two meals, his tummy will get upset, he will burp and can have reflux. 

If it were me, Dee, I would make an appointment with Shoni's vet. I hope Shoni's reflux problem is solved soon. I understand how we worry when we don't know what is wrong with our fluff babies.

Hugs for you and Shoni.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

He probably has a food intolerance or food allergy, just like the majority of people with GERD who are mis-diagnosed. 

Have you tried giving probiotics and digestive enzymes for 3 months?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

An empty stomach can cause yellow bile vomit. It's very common in dogs in the morning if they didn't eat the night before. I also agree with Suzan that food allergies can cause problems.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Nikki's Mom said:


> He probably has a food intolerance or food allergy, just like the majority of people with GERD who are mis-diagnosed.
> 
> Have you tried giving probiotics and digestive enzymes for 3 months?





Cosy said:


> An empty stomach can cause yellow bile vomit. It's very common in dogs in the morning if they didn't eat the night before. I also agree with Suzan that food allergies can cause problems.


 Suzan, he has had probiotics & enzymes since he was about a year old.

Brit, when he does this it isn't bile. 

He has had so many different foods that it doesn't seem likely it is a particular intolerance.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Suzan, he has had probiotics & enzymes since he was about a year old.
> 
> Brit, when he does this it isn't bile.
> 
> He has had so many different foods that it doesn't seem likely it is a particular intolerance.


The only way to find out for sure whether it is a food intolerance is with a strict 6 week elimination diet. If you have already done that and it is not food related, then I have no idea what is causing it.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> Suzan, he has had probiotics & enzymes since he was about a year old.
> 
> Brit, when he does this it isn't bile.
> 
> He has had so many different foods that it doesn't seem likely it is a particular intolerance.


If it's not bile, what is it? Is it undigested food? Water? And you said it used to be when you would pick him up but now it can be at anytime? Just asking for some clarification.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Reflux is stomach contents. It would be whatever is in the stomach at the time. Like when a human baby burps up and some of the formula comes up.

Picking him up would put some pressure on the stomach area and cause the burp or spit up. It has never happened every time. The burping sound happens many times a day, especially after eating, but the spit-up is only occasional and like this morning it was just because he stepped out of his crate--and splat--out it came. It seems like the opening between the stomach and esophagus has a problem.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

If he has undigested food in his stomach in the morning from his dinner last night, that tells me he's not digesting his food properly. His tummy should be totally empty in the morning and anything coming up should be bile. Maybe his problem is that he has a slow digestive system? What brand of probiotics with digestive enzymes are you using? Even a great brand may not work on every individual fluff and you'll need to try a different one. If it's Animal Essentials, are you refrigerating it after it's been opened? Just trying to brain storm with you.

Believe me I know what reflux is. My Upper GI Sphincter muscle does not close at all so I deal with major GERD issues. And for me, it's bile that is refluxed, not food. My questions were simply to try and get a better understanding of what is happening so we could all do some brainstorming, not to offend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Don't worry Crystal, I know you are trying to help. :wub:

His vet put him on FortiFlora by Purina as a RX and I can now get it without RX. I tried changing to Prozyme and every time he ate food with that on it he threw up. (I have a huge 1 lb. jar of Prozyme if anyone needs it!)

The raw food he has now has probiotics in it also. He's been eating Nature's Variety Raw for several months now. I do think he doesn't digest his food as fast as he should. There have been times when he actually threw up and it was something that still looked like what he ate half a day or more ago. I'm careful about not giving him something again that looks totally undigested--like cooked carrots for instance. I think this is a separate issue.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You might want to change him to a plant based probiotic. Many dogs with digestive issues are lactose intolerant and many probiotics that are not plant based have lactose because of the way they are cultured. When I first got Jett, he would throw up his entire breakfast, totally undigested late in the afternoon. He's doing really well on Animal Essential Probiotics with Digestive Enzymes. I don't want to send you a sample from one of my bottles because once it's opened, it needs to be refrigerated and I don't know how I could send it to you in a refigerated container. But I can get you a smaller bottle, 100 mg, for you to try if you are interested. Just PM if you want to try it. I know how frustrating it is to have to try things that don't work. The two things may not be unrelated. I have a friend who slowly got very ill over the course of a couple of years with similar symptoms you are describing for Shonni. After countless tests and several trips to Mayo Clinic, it was discovered that her stomach was not digesting her food properly and the food was literally rotting/fermenting in her stomach.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Regurgitation is not normal and you should consult your vet.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> You might want to change him to a plant based probiotic. Many dogs with digestive issues are lactose intolerant and many probiotics that are not plant based have lactose because of the way they are cultured. When I first got Jett, he would throw up his entire breakfast, totally undigested late in the afternoon. He's doing really well on Animal Essential Probiotics with Digestive Enzymes. I don't want to send you a sample from one of my bottles because once it's opened, it needs to be refrigerated and I don't know how I could send it to you in a refigerated container. But I can get you a smaller bottle, 100 mg, for you to try if you are interested. Just PM if you want to try it. I know how frustrating it is to have to try things that don't work. The two things may not be unrelated. I have a friend who slowly got very ill over the course of a couple of years with similar symptoms you are describing for Shonni. After countless tests and several trips to Mayo Clinic, it was discovered that her stomach was not digesting her food properly and the food was literally rotting/fermenting in her stomach.


*Thanks Crystal, I'll PM.*



jmm said:


> Regurgitation is not normal and you should consult your vet.


*Of course it isn't normal. I am interested in why. What anatomically would cause it in dogs. I'm personally TOO familiar with what causes it in humans. He has done it to some degree all his life but does seem to have some regurgitation more often now. He will be having his yearly soon so naturally I'll be talking to the vet.*


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Megaesophagus is what I have seen...though some dogs recovering from major illness where they have vomited a lot may do it for a time as well.


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

small breed have small tracheas and they can't tolerate big amounts at one time if they are "gobblers". I don't really suggest this, but many people handfeed their dogs with this problem. It paces them in their eating...also I found out, after years of worry, on this forum, that if a dog is throwing up bile, they are hungry. Usually when that happens, I feed her and all is good.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Dee, I'm wondering what your vet told you about Shoni's reflux problem. What you described is exactly what Bailey has been doing. He has done it for a few months now and it has gotten more frequent in recent months. I have had him on Animal Essentials probiotics for many months now (however I dont refrigerate it...didnt know I had to! the nutritionist at the store I bought it from said that it didnt need to be) I was wondering if you did see your vet and if you were able to solve this issue with Shoni. Thanks!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Bailey&Me said:


> Dee, I'm wondering what your vet told you about Shoni's reflux problem. What you described is exactly what Bailey has been doing. He has done it for a few months now and it has gotten more frequent in recent months. I have had him on Animal Essentials probiotics for many months now (however I dont refrigerate it...didnt know I had to! the nutritionist at the store I bought it from said that it didnt need to be) I was wondering if you did see your vet and if you were able to solve this issue with Shoni. Thanks!


The vet wasn't much help. He said I could give Shoni 1/4 of a Prilosec tab. before a meal once a day or let him have Tums. He didn't think in Shoni's case that it was bad enough to X-ray or further test for. It has not been happening recently, so I only give him Tums occasionally and not anything like Prilosec. 
I always give Shoni Missing Link on his food (which isn't a Probiotic) but nothing else at this point. I changed to Nature's Variety Raw frozen food and he has really liked that! I think there is probably enough natural occurring intestinal 'flora' in raw meat.
Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

This is just my opinion, not telling anyone here what they should do, just what I'd do if it were my dog. 

I'd test for parasites if not already done if my dog had vomiting or reflux. 

99% of GERD is caused by food intolerance, or intolerance to an ingredient in a supplement. I've never been a big fan of Missing Link, and I am very careful to choose oil supplements very carefully. No, not careful, I'm actually paranoid about rancid oils. I think it's a huge problem in supplements for humans and pets. So many products that have fatty acids/oils in them have rancid oils, which can cause all sorts of things. Look at the ingredients in Missing Link:

_Flaxseed, Rice Bran, Primary Dried Yeast, Cane Molasses, Sunflower Seed, Freeze Dried Beef Liver, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Dried Carrot, Ground Beef Bone*, Dried Fish Solubles, Ground Barley Grass, Dried Kelp, Freeze Dried Oyster

_Why molasses? Too many unknowns. Like, what is dried fish solubles? Where are they getting the other ingredients? 

If it were my dog who had reflux issues, I'd try feeding only one protein, like ground bison, and one starchy veg or tuber, like sweet potato or pumpkin for a 3 weeks to a month, nothing else, no supplements, nothing, except maybe Animal Essentials Calcium, then see what happens. Just my opinion. Not telling anyone what to do, just what I'd do.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> The vet wasn't much help. He said I could give Shoni 1/4 of a Prilosec tab. before a meal once a day or let him have Tums. He didn't think in Shoni's case that it was bad enough to X-ray or further test for. It has not been happening recently, so I only give him Tums occasionally and not anything like Prilosec.
> I always give Shoni Missing Link on his food (which isn't a Probiotic) but nothing else at this point. I changed to Nature's Variety Raw frozen food and he has really liked that! I think there is probably enough natural occurring intestinal 'flora' in raw meat.
> Sorry I'm not much help.


Thanks Dee. My vet didnt have many suggestions on ths either...other than keeping him on Famotidine for life...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Nikki's Mom said:


> This is just my opinion, not telling anyone here what they should do, just what I'd do if it were my dog.
> 
> I'd test for parasites if not already done if my dog had vomiting or reflux.
> 
> ...


Thanks Suzan! I will definitely try the limited diet with Bailey to see if that helps or at least tells me what food/supplement ingredient he may be sensitive to. It might actually be fish because the last two dry foods I have had him on (Acana and Fromm) both are fish-based. But I try so many different foods, I cant be sure. Once he feels completely better (he had stomach blockage issues and just had surgery) I will try changing his diet. Thank you!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Nikki's Mom said:


> He *probably has a food intolerance or food allergy, just like the majority of people with GERD who are mis-diagnosed. *
> 
> Have you tried giving probiotics and digestive enzymes for 3 months?





Nikki's Mom said:


> This is just my opinion, not telling anyone here what they should do, just what I'd do if it were my dog.
> 
> I'd test for parasites if not already done if my dog had vomiting or reflux.
> 
> ...


Just curious if the bolded statements above are from the established medical profession?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:confused1: "Just my opinion"---I don't think a little molasses flavoring is going to hurt anybody including Shoni. I started feeding my 1st Malt, Frosty, Missing Link because he had skin allergies and it not only helped but he had no red staining. Shoni has no sign of any red staining including when he was teething. Is that why? H**l I don't know, but a little extra Omega acids never hurts and he likes it sprinkled on his food (a mere 1/4 tsp.)


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

jmm said:


> Megaesophagus is what I have seen...though some dogs recovering from major illness where they have vomited a lot may do it for a time as well.


i was thinking same thing 

is there an effort in vomitting or no effort in vomitting? Meaning does it just come up or do you see stomach pumping? If no stomach pump most likely megaesophagus issue. It can happen at any age. If a pumping to stomach then could be ibd if undigested food. 

I am learning about alkaline vs acidic foods now and if the dog has high acid in stomach best to feed more alkaline type diet

i agree with susan above as dex could not tolerate rice or barley so going no grains and he is keeping down the sweet potato and it is alkaline and he is doing well with organic ground turkey breast. I would do something like that to start. Chicken many ibd dogs cannot tolerate and dex cannot either. I would go very basic for now and see if it helps. All meat is acidic and grains are acidic or slightly acidic so sweet potato may work best. Just my opinion but seems like he may have too many ingredients in foods and something could set him off or it could be a megaesophagus issue.

I would try to feed small portion meals 3-4 a day to avoid gulping food. Gulping can cause gassiness and vomitting too.

are you seeing any lip smacking which could be nausea related?

info on regurgitation - 
http://www.petplace.com/dogs/regurgitation-in-dogs/page1.aspx

info on alkaline and acidic foods

http://www.rense.com/1.mpicons/acidalka.htm


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

k/c mom said:


> Just curious if the bolded statements above are from the established medical profession?



I think I quite clearly indicated that my entire post was just my opinion. Is there a problem here with giving my opinion?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I think I quite clearly indicated that my entire post was just my opinion. Is there a problem here with giving my opinion?


The part I was referring to was your statement regarding the cause of Gerd. So if it is your _opinion_ that 99% is caused by this or that, you didn't make it that clear. That's why I asked. The way you wrote it it appeared that you were stating it as a medically accepted fact.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

k/c mom said:


> The part I was referring to was your statement regarding the cause of Gerd. So if it is your _opinion_ that 99% is caused by this or that, you didn't make it that clear. That's why I asked. The way you wrote it it appeared that you were stating it as a medically accepted fact.



It is my opinion, as I stated. As I always state.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Dee, I'm wondering what your vet told you about Shoni's reflux problem. What you described is exactly what Bailey has been doing. He has done it for a few months now and it has gotten more frequent in recent months. I have had him on Animal Essentials probiotics for many months now (however I dont refrigerate it...didnt know I had to! the nutritionist at the store I bought it from said that it didnt need to be) I was wondering if you did see your vet and if you were able to solve this issue with Shoni. Thanks!


Hi Nida. 
So glad Bailey is on mend. My Sam had issues with food trials. I thought you said he had been on many diff foods as well. So I was wondering if Bailey's issues could be from too many diff foods. Maybe once he is on one food for a time it will help with his issues. I gave Sammie several diff foods over last 6 months or so and even fish once (he loved it) but was too strong for him/me. I was trying to see if he had food allergy (itching). I could tell he was not eating right though and loosing desire to eat and having poop issues. (loose/hard). Now I think he is allergic to something else. I have kept him on venison/s. pot just in case; and his itching his ears is little better. Now he is eating and digesting normal. He was peeing alot more too then. This may not help with Bailey, just something that happened with Sammie when I tried diff foods. But I probably did it too quick so may not apply with Bailey. My Vet said I should watch the store treats as they can do a lot harm. So he is on matching bone treat as his food. natuaral balance venison/pot. That's all he gets. I don't know if any of this is fact, just my experiences. Good luck with Bailey Nida.....Glad he is better. Oh once I bought what I thought was one of those Nyla teething type bones and it was really the kind they can eat....well I gave it to him and it was gone in 5 min, so I looked and looked for it thinking he hid it. then I looked at the pkg and freaked out. He ate it that fast. My heart sank. He was kinda low for couple days, not hungry, loose stools. Then he was fine. I was lucky.


----------

